# Creed Aventus



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Always loved fragrances and Fahrenheit has been my absolute favourite for years and years. Until I smelled Creed Aventus.

A bit pricey but well worth it imo as it lasts forever and smells amazing.

Another one is Missoni Olympios. A bit like Fahrenheit but without the gasoline smell. Discontinued but was lucky to get two bottles in Italy.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I heard that Creed was nice.. I'm off to Selfridges on Thurs so might go grab some!


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

ah24 said:


> I heard that Creed was nice.. I'm off to Selfridges on Thurs so might go grab some!


If you don't want to chance spending all that money without being sure, just buy a sample like I did. 10ml is enough to wear a few times to make sure you like it.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

MFM said:


> If you don't want to chance spending all that money without being sure, just buy a sample like I did. 10ml is enough to wear a few times to make sure you like it.


Ahh that's handy, didn't know they did that.

I rushed into spending £100 on a bottle of Jo Malone aftershave... Not keen on it so has ended up just sat there!


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Yup, and this is £200 for a big bottle!


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

It's ace


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

MFM said:


> Always loved fragrances and Fahrenheit has been my absolute favourite for years and years. Until I smelled Creed Aventus.
> 
> A bit pricey but well worth it imo as it lasts forever and smells amazing.
> 
> Another one is Missoni Olympios. A bit like Fahrenheit but without the gasoline smell. Discontinued but was lucky to get two bottles in Italy.


Where did u get Missoni Olympios can't find it.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Proteincarb said:


> Where did u get Missoni Olympios can't find it.


They don't make it anymore bud, so I bought some of the last that was available.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

anymore that are very good compliment getters.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Proteincarb said:


> anymore that are very good compliment getters.


I would rather wear something that I think smells good than wear something I don't like just to get compliments from other people. Just go out and smell a few frags.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Personally I also really like Abercrombie & Fitch- Fierce..

@MFM - Went and smelt Creed btw, not my kind of scent tbh! Thanks for heads up though


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

fahrenheit always done me well. i owned the original back in the day. its hard to find now


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

ah24 said:


> Personally I also really like Abercrombie & Fitch- Fierce..
> 
> @MFM - Went and smelt Creed btw, not my kind of scent tbh! Thanks for heads up though


Cool man. The first time I wore it I also wasn't too impressed. But I thought I'd try it again and second time round I fell in love with it which is strange as I normally have to like something instantly. Now it's arguably my fav fragrance.

I made that mistake with Dior Homme Intense. Smelled it in the store and thought wow. Bought the biggest bottle there and when I wore it the first time afterwards I nearly gagged the whole day through as it stank so much. Lol. That was the quickest I've put something on ebay!


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> fahrenheit always done me well. i owned the original back in the day. its hard to find now


The vintage stuff is so good. I bought my first bottle in 1997. Doesn't smell like that anymore.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

I recently bought some Fahrenheit for the first time & really like it

Creed Adventus Is nice but not worth the price IMO

Anyone know if there is another fragrance similar to aventus ?


----------

